# Need Camera Bag Suggestion



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi all. I need to but a backpack style camera bag that can hold D5200 with attached Nikkor 55-300 mm lens. I really like the Lowepro Photo Hatchback 16L AW but I'm not sure if it will be big enough. Please suggest some other bag and share your experience with this bag.

Thank you.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2015)

budget? and are you sure you dont want a sling bag, its most convenient. backpack are 2 types...some are half usable and half for other things..and some have lot of space for many lens and dslr.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> budget? and are you sure you dont want a sling bag, its most convenient. backpack are 2 types...some are half usable and half for other things..and some have lot of space for many lens and dslr.



Budget is around 3k max. No I don't want a sling type bag.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2015)

how about my model Lowepro 200 AW ...its goood quality..and keep very safe..can take soo many lenses and cam togather..its I think 3.5k ..I will check other models at home afterwards


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> how about my model Lowepro 200 AW ...its goood quality..and keep very safe..can take soo many lenses and cam togather..its I think 3.5k ..I will check other models at home afterwards



200AW doesn't look very nice. Looks like there many good bags in this budget .


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2015)

200AW is all about utility..just like wagonR  I10 may look good but its not spacious like wagonR from inside  

200AW can carry D7000+siggy 150-500+tamy 90mm+tam 17-50+35mm +50mm togather ...have rain cover and a tripod hook...have neck+waist band for stability 
but its 4k in flipkart


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> 200AW is all about utility..just like wagonR  I10 may look good but its not spacious like wagonR from inside
> 
> 200AW can carry D7000+siggy 150-500+tamy 90mm+tam 17-50+35mm +50mm togather ...have rain cover and a tripod hook...have neck+waist band for stability
> but its 4k in flipkart



Wow, that seems to be a very big bag. Its available for 3.6k on amazon, way beyond my budget. I'll check some local stores to see if they have something good to offer.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2015)

its really spacious from inside...look I am not pushing you for it...but its really good utility bag ...you will probably see it in canon stores..its a popular bag


----------

